# MADRID | MNN - Madrid Nuevo Norte (New Madrid's Business District) | App



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"Madrid Nuevo Norte"

LOCATION
















nekane98 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



nekane98 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More:



easy_gamer said:


> Ahora sín pixeles:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Madrid New North Project: Presentation of the project's virtual experience (spanish)*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SPANISH:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Madrid joining the ranks of European skyscraper cities, why not. Very welcome development.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Finally! :applause:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

droneriot said:


> Madrid joining the ranks of European skyscraper cities, why not. Very welcome development.


In the first line of yours you make it sound as if they need your permission. Almost like an exclamatory question. 
That's what's ridiculous about your tumbling down union (union with small u). But that's a different topic, skybar material I'd say.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

My union has nothing to do with Madrid, only with public service employees. And my first statement is just a different wording for "the more, the merrier" since I'm not too happy with the attention Frankfurt's architecturally questionable midget skyline has been getting most of my lifetime and I'm glad the attention is taken away from it by many cities in Europe now.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

droneriot said:


> My union has nothing to do with Madrid, only with public service employees.


Your union has a lot going on in Madrid, Rome, Athens, Lisbon, Dublin. 
All capitals of countries with rotten economies and massive debts, guess where? In your Frankfurt, that's accidentally grabbing all the attention for all these years, not just with its skyscrapers but also with its scandalous banks (predominantly the ECB) which seems to be headquartered in one of those exact skyscrapers. 

Lets just stop the prolongation of this topic, and avoid it, like you do with all of the problems in your union, until they escalate to disastrous bankrupts and countries as important as the UK willing to leave this mess just in time. 

Don't live in the bubble where only old, conservative and ignorant people support Brexit, or Grexit, or as of recently Italexit. There's some of us who have done extensive studies in the banking sector, devoted whole careers to realize it is not always everybody else's fault except Germany's. But like I've said, strict skybar material.



droneriot said:


> And my first statement is just a different wording for "the more, the merrier" since I'm not too happy with the attention Frankfurt's architecturally questionable midget skyline has been getting most of my lifetime and I'm glad the attention is taken away from it by many cities in Europe now.


That's good, if you say so.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

What topic? I just see nonsensical rambling that has nothing to do with any topic. All the stuff you talk about is half-baked ideas by people I'd never vote for or support. You're like the people who say all Israelis support Netanyahu and all Americans support Trump. Not everybody is pro-government in a democracy and it's laughable to insinuate that.

Also, "my" Frankfurt? They speak different German than me there, have a different cuisine, a different culture, not much "mine" there. Culturally the Netherlands are closer to my home region of Germany. All that off-topic stuff that has no reason to be in this thread because someone wants to read a bunch of nonsense into my post praising the project. Don't drink and post, kids.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I am fine with being classified as the one posting nonsensical rambling as long as we check the facts:

Debt of Ireland 72.8% of GDP (2016). 
Debt of Spain 99.0% of GDP (2016).
Get ready for this - Debt of Italy 131.1% of GDP.
Germany doesn't have a debt, infact it has a surplus - astonishing extra $287 billion in your budget lads.

Don't play the victim infront of me, I grow up seeing people setting themselves on fire in front of parliament buildings in Greece. I hope Italy won't be the next one in the row with such events, where your banks in Frankfurt, Germany get richer and richer. It doesn't ring a bell of a very successful Union to me. I might be the one rambling with nonsense but the UK is leaving. Good luck with that and let that as a fact speak for itself. 

Infact, the rest of us (Europeans) are the one to blame, for getting our currencies and monetary policies handed into Germany and her ECB with accepting the euro. Thank god the UK was smart enough to never leave the British pound and switch for the euro. It's almost like they anticipated these events happening.


----------



## Hijo del Viento (May 26, 2017)

^^ Enough off topic. 

Let's focus on this project please.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

droneriot said:


> Madrid joining the ranks of European skyscraper cities, why not. Very welcome development.


Madrid has 4 towers of 250 metres since 2007-2009, so is not joining, is since lot of years part of it haha 

Is just making it grow


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Hijo del Viento said:


> ^^ Enough off topic.
> 
> Let's focus on this project please.


I agree. A person sometimes just feels tired of hypocrisy and reacts...as I do, this conversation was nothing but off topic and has its place in the skybar section.
No more offtopics by me.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope this project reflects the realism of spanish economy. I mean that before « subprime crisis » a lot of projects were in the shelves but all were non sense investments in a catastrophic situation.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

at least it reflects the economy of Madrid. Spain has the problem of areas of the country with a strong economy and growing population, and other that are the contrary 


But this project has been under discussion for 30 year, so it has been waiting for a long time, it will happen because too much time has been invested on doing something with this area


----------

